# Finksburg, MD recommendations



## knyfeknerd (Dec 1, 2014)

My wife and a good friend of hers will be in MD from Dec 17th to the 20th. This is the final round of what has been a very long road for us. 
Over 2 years and well, they'd love to celebrate. Any one know of any good places to eat nearby?
Thanks!


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 1, 2014)

Looking on Google Maps, there don't seem to be many places in the vicinity. You are in between Baltimore (Marc2pt0's places), Columbia (Bistro Blanc -- Marc's old place, now run by 420layersofdank) and Littlestown (Home of Butch!), and all appear to be at least 20 miles away.

I would honestly consider making the trek to Bistro Blanc if you can swing it. They have some fantastic food there, and a great atmosphere.


----------

